# The what, the how -- and bliss!



## petrarch (Apr 2, 2011)

What: The music collection.
How: The hi-fi system: Esoteric X-03SE -> Pathos Logos -> Analysis Audio Amphitryon.
Or a view of the whole.
Bliss!


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

That's very impressive! Where do you live and have you had any complaints from neighbors? The brick ceiling looks as though little sound could get through. I'm guessing it's a converted mill of sorts. I'm so envious!


----------



## petrarch (Apr 2, 2011)

It's a loft in Boston, MA. No complaints from neighbors.


----------

